# Issues with building rom from source



## jmz (Oct 16, 2011)

So, I am building cm7 from source for a device that is not officially supported. I am 90% I got everything where it should but I must have looked over something and was fighting with it all day yesterday. Logcat is attached below. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jmz (Oct 16, 2011)

Just an update. I decided to completely delete my repo and resync. I was able to get a booting rom, but there was apps that would work. Like SystemUI and settings. They were there. In the rom zip and on device, just wouldn't work. So I decided to build again. And the second time im getting the same error and bootloop as it is in the first post.


----------



## jmz (Oct 16, 2011)

and another update. it is official cwm causing cm7 not to flash right. No idea why though.


----------

